# pregnancy



## daniel (Oct 8, 2008)

Patient comes in, thinks she's pregnant. The pregnancy is confirmed.
What Dx are you guys using in a Family Practice setting. 
For Pregnancy confirmed.


----------



## lphillips (Oct 8, 2008)

We use V72.42 (for an initial visit diagnosing pregnancy).


----------



## smwermter (Oct 8, 2008)

V72.42 is what we use also.


----------



## daniel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank You

Daniel, cpc


----------

